

Ask HN: Why are VPS providers sending passwords in plain text? - OoTheNigerian

I was on the lookout for a cheap VPS (~$10) to test out something. I signed up for  Host1Plus.com and I got my password in plain text.<p>I immediately cancelled my account. I checked out IntoVPS (which was recommended here) and the same thing happened. Even though they were not accepting payment from "my country"<p>So I'd like to know, is it the norm to send passwords in plain text. Two random VPS providers, same experience.<p>I could have used Linode but I just need access for a day or two which is why I am looking for something cheap.<p>Update<p>======<p>I got this form one of them<p>"Hello,<p>Password has been sent to you in plain text for easier usage. However, email was sent from server which uses SSL certificates in your provided email address."
======
aitoehigie
Since you just want it for a day or two, why dont you go for something like
google app engine or AWS (they have a free AMI)?

